# Tempered Glass



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

i am currently pricing the materials to build a monster fish tank i am looking at a 10' by 4' by 4' and would like a 9' by 4' viewing area i have been looking online a custom glass distributors but they seem to only have 1/2 inch tempered glass and i am looking for 3/4 in


----------



## Bushpig2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ummm i dont know how to answer that question.


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

i am just looking to find where i can find 3/4 inch thick tempered glass in a 9ft long by 4ft wide piece


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

You would have to start calling all the local glass shops in your area. Did find something for you that is almost what you want...

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/fuo/2199503275.html


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

that would be great if i was still living in DC  i got out of the military in april and moved back to michigan but a coffee table glass would work for a project like this? i thought about it but i shyed away from it because of the edges being beveled or rounded off i really apprieciate you looking for me way more effort than i expected so thank you sir i am however going to craigs list for the glass


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Unfortunately most coffee tables are made of 1/4" thick glass. I was lucky enough to find two coffee table tops that are 1/2" thick(for $20  ) that i'm saving for a decent plywood tank. So far it's 6'Lx30"Hx--"W. Anyway, you should think dining table. They're not all beveled, and some are of good dimensions for a window in a plywood tank. Personally I would find my window before deciding on the dimensions of the tank. Generally much easier(cheaper) that way. Also staying within standard lumber dimensions IF it's gonna be plywood.

Anywhooo, something else to consider:

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/mat/2179893458.html


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

i searched craigslist yesterday but could not come up with anything i did just email that seller about a 1 inch 4x8 sheet but can i ask what you are putting into the search bar to find these? i searched everything i could think of from glass coffee tables to acrylic sheets


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I generally type Thick glass in the main search bar, which will get you best results. Something like this would be a steal if you were willing to go w/a shorter tank:
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/fuo/2200302594.html

Or you can simply scan through all the postings in the materials section: http://annarbor.craigslist.org/mat/


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

i really have my heart set on at least a 8x4 viewing window i think the 3ft deep tanks are nice but if i had my choice i would have a 4ft deep tank i think it makes it feel like a piece of the lake i am for sure going to keep checking up on this though i called the local glass factory and they wanted 2000 dollars plus tax to a 3/4inch 4x12 piece of tempered glass i cant imagine what they would of wanted for the acryilic i am trying to keep a budget of 3500 (including fish as i plan on buying fry) so i figured 2500 for the tank and filtering and 1000 for the fish (to start hahah) i think i can do the tank for 2500 because i am going with a home made sump filtering system so the only real expensive part is going to be the pump which in my mind is going to have to be 5000gph at a minimum


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW, what kind of fish are you planning that's gonna cost you $1000 to start with??? (hope it's not 1,000 neon tetras, although...)
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

^might be pretty cool 

Anyway, it's good that you have a decent budget for this thing and i guess I can kind of see your reasoning to have such a tall tank, although I'd personally go shorter for maintenance. At 12'L that's definitely a special order piece of glass. How much was the 8'x4'(I'm assuming MUCH cheaper)? Better yet ordering 3 pieces of 4x4 might be down right reasonable when it comes to pricing, much easier to handle as well. Only real downfall is that it puts a small damper on the "WOW" factor.

PS too bad you don't live in Texas. I'm kinda bummed myself that I don't have a truck and some extra cash to throw around: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/mat/2195103873.html


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

i have planned a 12'x3'x3' tank with a 10'x2'x2.5' sump for my new house. (approx 1180G)

i have chosen my sizing carefully to make it easy to maintain. it is possible to buy long reaching pincers, gravel syphons and nets to do maintenance but sometimes you just have to stick your arm in there so i think 2.5'-3' is about the limit.


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

my plan is to make a malawi show tank but i want to end up having a stock of about 125+ peacocks haps and a few mubuna i have been talking with the author of this thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=222538&highlight= the tank is stunning with the peacocks and i guess im at a point were its a go big or go home situation and yes i very very much want the WOW factor  i have been planning this build for a couple years basically day dreaming but the guy has insipred me and i am currently moving into my new home so what better way to do the basment than a 12ft tank i have to renovate it any way so i plan on building the tank and renovating around it after i am done


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually used to manufacture glass cut it temper it and insulate it as well. Get in contact with your closest glass manufacturer, they can help you out. You will need tempered glass which costs more than raw but can be hard as **** to break. I would help you out but I along with everybody between two plants lost our jobs a week before Christmas because of employer bankruptsy, if I go back to work soon I will let you know. Do you plan to get laminated pieces rather than one individual thick piece? A 3/4 inch 9x4 piece tempered I would imagine would run you probably around $900 and up. What's going to cost you is the actual shipment. Could be lower if you got a cut off end. To them it's not a large piece we used to scrap pieces like that at times considering we made pieces up to 20x20 weighing 3000 Lbs. Very cool idea totally jealous.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

how about making it a square U shape? all around one end of the room, more glass so more expense i know but talk about wow factor, it would look amazing!


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

chuck what do you mean by laminated the only options i thought i had was acrylic and tempered i would prefer one solid piece and i did contact my local glass provider and they wanted $2200 for a 96inch by 46inch 3/4 tempered so that option is out i am now looking on craigs list for a big piece from a table or a comercial storm window


----------

